# Sounds of a freight train stopping and starting while riding a freight car.



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

A 3 minute excerpt of George Graham, the train hopping man, with sounds of stopping and starting while riding in the middle of a large freight train. His youtube site is "Jumping off the cliff" with posts "Train Hopping" Some videos of George's are made while he rides in the pusher engine. Nothing legal about what he is doing.






Denny Todd


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

What are the penalties for doing that?


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> What are the penalties for doing that?


I don't know what penalties would be. Trespassing at the least. In one video he did get caught but just a warning.
Here is one of his 34 minute videos. Uses a drone at times to view the train yards.
Has a scanner to keep track of which train is going where.


----------

